# Buffalo -Iphone



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Just a few questions since there are so many different threads out there with the answers in all scattered around I'd like to see one definite thread with the all the answers in one place...

1) If going to buffalo (from Toronto) where would you buy the Iphone or Ipod Touch?

2) How much is the 8GB? Is it $399 US with a contract? or straight buy-out?

3) How do you buy it with-out the contract-Some say that AT&T doesn't care if you are Canadian or US and will sell it to you at the buy-out.

4) Activateing in Canada--what are the steps now?


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

1) Walden Galleria in Buffalo is the most common, as they have an Apple Store.

2) Straight buy, just like buying an iPod.

3) You don't have to do anything with AT&T.

4) There is software now you can download which will activate the iPhone sans AT&T in one click.  Things on the software side of unlocking is moving so fast now it's hard to keep up, but it won't be a problem.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Fen said:


> 1) Walden Galleria in Buffalo is the most common, as they have an Apple Store.
> 
> 2) Straight buy, just like buying an iPod.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, So the Iphone Straight buy is $399 US?


----------



## Fen (Nov 26, 2004)

Yup.


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

Plus whatever you get charged at the border if you claim it.....


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Veej, I've documented the experience and detailed the costs on my blog. I took the plunge last Sunday.


----------



## nutsngum (Jul 20, 2005)

what i did was ordered it online and have it shipped to the UPS store on military road, picked it up and brought it across the border.

Didn't have to pay any taxes/duties


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

nutsngum said:


> what i did was ordered it online and have it shipped to the UPS store on military road, picked it up and brought it across the border.
> 
> Didn't have to pay any taxes/duties


Why not just go to the Apple store and pick it up...? plus did'nt you need a US home address for the Credit Card online?


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2003)

nutsngum said:


> what i did was ordered it online and have it shipped to the UPS store on military road, picked it up and brought it across the border.
> 
> Didn't have to pay any taxes/duties


why did you order it online as opposed to just buying it from the Buffalo Apple store?

Adam


----------



## potato (Sep 12, 2007)

You can save $50 USD by ordering the refurb phones online, I suppose maybe that's why he did it. Myself I'm buying new, since I don't have an American CC to order online.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

madgunde said:


> Veej, I've documented the experience and detailed the costs on my blog. I took the plunge last Sunday.


That was an awesome Blog man...every little detail I read made images spring up in my mind like a book..almost as if have experianced the Nirvana of buying the iphone...

The kind only one MAC freak would/could write knowing another MAC freak will appreciate every minsicule detail:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Now I'm thinking;...a freind of mine is going to Las Vegas next month for a week maybe I'll tell him to pick up the iphone from there, that saves me the hassle of going over the border and all the extra taxes and expenses..but then that robs me of the " Buying Experiance/Nirvana" **** can't make my mind up now


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

I just got mine today and it's up and running on Rogers. Bought it straight from Buffalo, no hassle from Apple. Across the border, home, activation, unlock and off you go.
Couldn't be simpler.


----------



## TheDirtyOne (Sep 5, 2007)

I, as well, bought it at the Walden Galleria on Wednesday night. Told the guy to hook me up with an 8GB iPhone. He went to the back, brought it out and I paid for it. It's $399 + NY State Tax. Comes to $433.71 i believe. I claimed it at the border just because the unlock came out that morning and the officer there called me on it asking "did you buy an iPhone too?". You're looking at $65.00 for GST and PST. They charged me on the TOTAL after NY State tax and not the price of the item before tax. If you go, ask them if this is common practice. I can't get anyone on the phone to ask.

Good luck and you will enjoy!


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

TheDirtyOne said:


> I, as well, bought it at the Walden Galleria on Wednesday night. Told the guy to hook me up with an 8GB iPhone. He went to the back, brought it out and I paid for it. It's $399 + NY State Tax. Comes to $433.71 i believe. I claimed it at the border just because the unlock came out that morning and the officer there called me on it asking "did you buy an iPhone too?". You're looking at $65.00 for GST and PST. They charged me on the TOTAL after NY State tax and not the price of the item before tax. If you go, ask them if this is common practice. I can't get anyone on the phone to ask.
> 
> Good luck and you will enjoy!


Hey, look at it this way: a couple of weeks ago you would have paid $600 +++ :love2:


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Veej said:


> That was an awesome Blog man...every little detail I read made images spring up in my mind like a book..almost as if have experianced the Nirvana of buying the iphone...
> 
> The kind only one MAC freak would/could write knowing another MAC freak will appreciate every minsicule detail:clap: :clap: :clap:


Thanks Veej. Knowing people read and enjoy it inspires me to write more posts.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

what about all the data/online feature items? Do they all work just the same as a the online vid's of the iPhone?

What type of data plans does Rogers have? I'm thinking about it, but I'm on a pretty sweet corp. plan with Bell, and the last time I chatted with a rogers rep, they couldn't match my plan. It's a shame that bell is CDMA....


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

dmpP said:


> what about all the data/online feature items? Do they all work just the same as a the online vid's of the iPhone?


Yes, except for YouTube and the Yahoo push email.

What type of data plans does Rogers have? I'm thinking about it, but I'm on a pretty sweet corp. plan with Bell, and the last time I chatted with a rogers rep, they couldn't match my plan. It's a shame that bell is CDMA....[/QUOTE]
I covered the Rogers data plans and rates in my blog posting here:

iPhone unlocked, operating on Rogers Wireless in Canada


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

Yep, just got the iPhone last night. Drove the 2 hours to Buffalo -- declared at border -- staying over in Niagara (treat for the kids) than back home to unlock. Can't wait :clap: 

** when I was there someone was buying 10 of them :love2:


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Check check. 

wow...

Buying 10 iPhones?? Wonder if that was a CDN reseller? who knows now. I would love to track the iPhone sales now. 

Word is that the unlocking s/w is now officially a full blown running app and will take no more than 5 mins to run. Wow.

This is serious news...

H!


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

i don't know about everyone else, but my youtube works fine over wifi. i'm not using edge as i don't want to pay rogers data rates. i've got a blackberry plan, but i'm thinking about subscribing to one of their ripoff data plans instead.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

I see references in this thread to the "new" unlock, single click free software.

Could we get a link please?

Jim


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

mixedup said:


> ...but i'm thinking about subscribing to one of their ripoff data plans instead.


You mean the Robbers Wireless plans??

Dude, get the $60 adat plan for 25Megs. It's the only that I think makes sense. Unless they have changed it recently. 

But then again, with the iPhone set to Wifi as default, you might not need that much. Hmmm... I've been on that one for a min, but that was _sans_ iPhone. 

What are the plans like these days?

H!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

mixedup said:


> i don't know about everyone else, but my youtube works fine over wifi.


BTW, can you outline what setting changes you have made??

Out the box, my YT is not working, and this is over Wifi right now. 

Will fiddle some more w/ it.

H!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Ohenri said:


> BTW, can you outline what setting changes you have made??
> 
> Out the box, my YT is not working, and this is over Wifi right now.
> 
> ...


By the way, forget the complicated hack for YouTube. The latest version of iNdependence (version 1.2.1) now enables YouTube when you activate your iPhone. You might have to unactivate and reactivate, or even restore and reactivate your iPhone. I chose to restore using iTunes first because I wanted to make sure my iPhone doesn't get too messed up applying hack after hack. iTunes does a great job of backing up and restoring all your settings, so it's just the time it takes to restore and resync all your media.

I have a link to the latest iNdependence on my blog.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Hmmm...

Looks like I had version 1.2 downloaded. 

** edit **

I just looked @ the deets. So did you try running the new INd 1st, before restoring the iPhone, or did you restore 1st all along??

H!


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

madgunde, I just did the YT unlock using a diff method. WIll start a new thread about it. Getting lost in here...


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Ohenri said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Looks like I had version 1.2 downloaded.
> 
> ...


I restored without trying 1.2.1 first. Just felt safer doing it that way. Even if it had worked, I'd always be wondering if something was a little messed up or not. By restoring I saved myself from having those doubts.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

does the google map thing work like how I saw it in the apple launch videos? is it based on GPS?

does the screen get all gross from skin's nautual oils when you hold it against your face to talk or use your fingers on it? I usually clean my 700p screen every other day.... and it's probably only 1/2 the size.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

dmpP said:


> does the google map thing work like how I saw it in the apple launch videos? is it based on GPS?


Yes. It works beautifully. But it isn't GPS. It won't tell you where you are exactly, it will only let you look up maps and driving directions like you can using Google Earth or Google Maps.



dmpP said:


> does the screen get all gross from skin's nautual oils when you hold it against your face to talk or use your fingers on it? I usually clean my 700p screen every other day.... and it's probably only 1/2 the size.


Surprisingly, I don't find the smudges or fingerprints noticeable. Perhaps it's because the screen is so bright, or because the screen isn't highly reflective, or a combination of the two. If you look for it, you can see fingerprints and smudges on the screen, but for some really strange reason, it doesn't stand out at you like other screens. I'm really anal about that sort of thing. I polished the backs and front of my iPods almost constantly, but I've only had the iPhone for one week and I think I've maybe cleaned the screen maybe 4-5 times, mostly in the first couple of days. After that, you just don't think about it anymore. It really isn't an issue.


----------



## G229 (Jan 18, 2008)

Great experience and helpful.


----------

